# Filmrechte von Tomb Raider werden verkauft - Alicia Vikander ist wohl raus



## Icetii (29. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Filmrechte von Tomb Raider werden verkauft - Alicia Vikander ist wohl raus* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Filmrechte von Tomb Raider werden verkauft - Alicia Vikander ist wohl raus*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Juli 2022)

Oh bitte keine Daisy Ridley und kein Disney, ich will keinen Star Wars Klon. Nett wäre Columbia / Sony und dann wieder mehr hin zu Popcorn-Kino als Ergänzung zu Uncharted.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juli 2022)

Mist.  Vikander passte perfekt zum Reboot der Spielereihe. Eine Daisy Ridley will ich auch nicht sehen. Und hoffentlich auch keine (sorry) politisch korrekte anders pigmentierte.

Habe nichts gegen Gleichberechtigung. Aber Lara Croft war schon immer eine (britische) Adlige weißer Abstammung.

So wie bei James Bond muß man es ja auch nicht treiben (nur mit Herkunft aus UK ist für James Bond geeignet). Aber das Grundkonstrukt sollte schon bestehen bleiben.


----------



## bide (29. Juli 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mist.  Vikander passte perfekt zum Reboot der Spielereihe.


 
Ich finde sie ist eine gute Schauspielerin aber keine gute Lara Croft.

Ich hätte Mary Elizabeth Winstead genommen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Juli 2022)

Naja, der Reboot war eh kein großer Wurf, von daher tut es mir nicht wirklich leid.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Juli 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber Lara Croft war schon immer eine (britische) Adlige weißer Abstammung.


Ich warte drauf das jemand unter einem Stein hervorkriecht und uns erzählt das es auch Briten mit z.B. afrikanischen oder indischen Vorfahren gibt ...

Ich verstehe aber auch warum Du Dir das wünschst und bin ganz bei Dir. 😉


----------



## OldShatterhand (29. Juli 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, der Reboot war eh kein großer Wurf, von daher tut es mir nicht wirklich leid.


Naja er hatte halt zwischendurch seine Längen und die Action war sparsam, vermutlich wegen des Budgets. Sonst gefiel mir das aber recht gut. Die Darstellerin auch.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juli 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich warte drauf das jemand unter einem Stein hervorkriecht und uns erzählt das es auch Briten mit z.B. afrikanischen oder indischen Vorfahren gibt ...
> 
> Ich verstehe aber auch warum Du Dir das wünschst und bin ganz bei Dir. 😉


Deshalb habe ich bewußt das Wort weiß mit in die Beschreibung hineingenommen. Klar das britische Empire bestand in seinen Hochzeiten mal aus mehr als der halben Welt. Da gab es sowohl Inder wie Asiaten (Hongkong) und auch Farbige. Aber Lara Croft war schon immer eine weiße, europäische Britin und keine mit indischem, asiatischen oder afrikanischen Einschlag.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. Juli 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich warte drauf das jemand unter einem Stein hervorkriecht und uns erzählt das es auch Briten mit z.B. afrikanischen oder indischen Vorfahren gibt ...



Aber ganz bestimmt nicht in der britischen Aristokratie, zu der Lara ja nun einmal gehört. Daher fände selbst ich das eher befremdlich, dem solche Sachen sonst eher egal sind.


----------



## LuciusSolari (29. Juli 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Aber ganz bestimmt nicht in der britischen Aristokratie, zu der Lara ja nun einmal gehört. Daher fände selbst ich das eher befremdlich, dem solche Sachen sonst eher egal sind.


Das wird jetzt Archie Mountbatten-Windsor gar nicht gerne hören. Gut momentan ist es ihm noch egal.
​


----------



## audiopathik (29. Juli 2022)

Ob nicht die Übernahme von Tomb Raider durch Embracer was damit zu tun hat, schließlich sind die nun Lizenzgeber und nicht mehr Square Enix.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (29. Juli 2022)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich bewußt das Wort weiß mit in die Beschreibung hineingenommen. Klar das britische Empire bestand in seinen Hochzeiten mal aus mehr als der halben Welt. Da gab es sowohl Inder wie Asiaten (Hongkong) und auch Farbige. Aber Lara Croft war schon immer eine weiße, europäische Britin und keine mit indischem, asiatischen oder afrikanischen Einschlag.


Wobei ich jetzt auch kein Problem damit hätte wenn sie jemand a la Chloe Bennet nehmen würden, es darf nur nicht "in your face" sein, nur um Punkte einer Liste abzuhaken. 🤨


----------



## AzRa-eL (29. Juli 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich warte drauf das jemand unter einem Stein hervorkriecht und uns erzählt das es auch Briten mit z.B. afrikanischen oder indischen Vorfahren gibt ...


Also uns hat man in der Schule beigebracht, dass alle Menschen aus Afrika abstammen


----------



## Jakkelien (29. Juli 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Naja, der Reboot war eh kein großer Wurf, von daher tut es mir nicht wirklich leid.


Hat genug eingenommen, um eine Fortsetzung zu rechtfertigen.
Finde auch Tomb Raider <2018> ist eine der stärksten Spielverfilmungen.


----------



## haep2 (30. Juli 2022)

Sehr schade, finde Vikander hat die Rolle super verkörpert. Das Drehbuch hatte sicherlich Verbesserungspotential, aber die Verfilmung war ausnahmsweise mal nahe am Inhalt des Spiels und ich hab mich wirklich auf Teil 2 gefreut.


----------



## AgentDynamic (30. Juli 2022)

Es gäbe zahlreiche Damen, die die Rolle übernehmen könnten.
Für eine jüngere Lara könnte ich mir Adria Fox oder Autumn Falls vorstellen.
Bei einer reifere Version Romi Rain...
*husch und weg*

;D


----------



## OdesaLeeJames (30. Juli 2022)

AgentDynamic schrieb:


> Es gäbe zahlreiche Damen, die die Rolle übernehmen könnten.
> Für eine jüngere Lara könnte ich mir Adria Fox oder Autumn Falls vorstellen.
> Bei einer reifere Version Romi Rain...
> *husch und weg*
> ...



Du Schlingel!

Musste erst mal googeln wer diese Damen sind 
... 30 Min. später...
Sehe sie eher in einem "Spinn Off" glänzen als als Charakter Schauspieler in einem Abenteuer Film.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. Juli 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Also uns hat man in der Schule beigebracht, dass alle Menschen aus Afrika abstammen


Nur hat keiner dieser Theorie auch nur im Ansatz die unterschiedliche Verteilung und Entstehung der großen Unterscheidungsmerkmale erklären können, das lief immer unter "ist so weil es gibt kein Gegenbeweis" und davon ab ...

War ja mal alles ein Kontinent, außerdem war da nicht noch was mit Dinos und Fischen ? 😁
Generell bin ich da etwas skeptisch was uns da erzählt wird, das kennt man ja auch von anderen geschichtlichen Themen. 🙄 

Aber das ist eine ganz andere Baustelle. 😋


Mann sollte jedenfalls an der generellen durch die Spiele vorgegebenen äußerlichen Merkmale festhalten, und kann sicherlich dabei die Sache etwas biegen, aber halt nicht bis zum brechen. 😉


----------



## AgentDynamic (30. Juli 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nur hat keiner dieser Theorie auch nur im Ansatz die unterschiedliche Verteilung und Entstehung der großen Unterscheidungsmerkmale erklären können, das lief immer unter "ist so weil es gibt kein Gegenbeweis" und davon ab ...


Das ist nicht korrekt.
Diese Fragen in der Anthropologie sind zwar noch Gegenstand der Forschung aber man kann schon alleine durch die genetische Vermischung mit anderen Menschenrassen (Neandertaler etc.) ein funktionierendes Model in der evolutionären Entwicklung erarbeiten, welches sich mit den Befunden deckt.
So oder so bleibt der Ursprung des Homo sapiens sapiens aber offensichtlich in Afrika.
Nur wo dort genau ist ebenso spannend, da jeder neue Skelettfund neue Interpretationen ermöglicht.
Bis jetzt deutete der Pfeil aber immer in diese Gegend.

Oder um mal beim Thema zu bleiben:
Ja, auch Lara Crofts aristokratische menschenartige Vorfahren stammen, wie jeder andere auch, vom schwarzen Kontinent ab.
Denn Evolution ist ja nicht "nur eine Theorie".
Es ist ein molekularbiologischer und über Knochenfunde klar nachweisbarer Fakt.
Das es auf dem Weg von dort und Damals nach hier und Jetzt noch weitere Einflüsse gegeben hat, werden nur die Wenigsten bestreiten.



LesterPG schrieb:


> War ja mal alles ein Kontinent, außerdem war da nicht noch was mit Dinos und Fischen ? 😁


Soweit ich weiß, entsprach die Kontinentaldrift zur Zeiten der ersten Menschenrassen schon in etwa dem heutigen Bild.
Unabhängig davon ist es praktischer im Rahmen der Fragestellung zu bleiben.
Ansonsten landet man bei der Frage nach den Vorfahren in dem Stern, der unsere Elemente, aus denen alles und jeder besteht, erbrütet hat. ^^



LesterPG schrieb:


> Generell bin ich da etwas skeptisch was uns da erzählt wird, das kennt man ja auch von anderen geschichtlichen Themen. 🙄


Skepsis ist gut und normal.
Aber:
Es geht hierbei ja nicht um irgendwelche schwammigen Erzählungen im Stile von Stille Post über mehre unsichere Quellen und mythologische Verzerrungen.
Primär handelt es sich dabei um reale handfeste Beweise die in akribischer Puzzlearbeit und analytischem Denken  ein Bild entstehen lassen, wie es zu 95 prozentiger Wahrscheinlichkeit tatsächlich war.
Diese (wissenschaftliche) Methode ist nicht perfekt aber sie ist dennoch die Beste  die wir haben, denn sie hat sich bewährt.
Alles andere driftet erfahrungsgemäß sehr schnell ins Reich der Kreationisten und anderen Pseudo-Quacksalber ab.



LesterPG schrieb:


> Mann sollte jedenfalls an der generellen durch die Spiele vorgegebenen äußerlichen Merkmale festhalten, und kann sicherlich dabei die Sache etwas biegen, aber halt nicht bis zum brechen. 😉


Da bin ich ganz bei dir.
Aber in der heutigen politischen Landschaft, in der fiktive aber ikonische als auch historische Charaktere ihre Identität in jeglicher Hinsicht schneller wechseln als ein Topmodel die Kartoffelsäcke für den Laufsteg, bleibt das ein frommer Wunsch.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (30. Juli 2022)

@AgentDynamic
Soweit zur gängigen Lehre, ja.
 Was mich nur sehr stutzig macht sind die durchschnittlichen optischen Erscheinungsbilder der jeweiligen Regionen.
Extrem z.B. Aborigines in Australien und quasi "daneben" die Maori in Neuseeland, wenn man Vergleiche ziehen wollte würde man sicherlich eher ganz woanders suchen.
Ähnlich Pakistanisch/Indische<>asiatische Züge ... und und und.

Bezüglich Skelettfunde gab es da ja wohl offensichtlich ein steinuraltes chinesisches Skelett, das unter der Regie von Briten irgendwie von China bis England "verschollen" ist.
Möglicherweise war es auch nur ein unbequemer "Beweis" den man sicherheitshalber aus dem Weg haben wollte ?🤷‍♂️

Da sich ohnehin Neandertaler Gene in den Menschen finden ist eine reine Abstammung aus Afrika eher fragwürdig, möglicherweise gab es da noch mehr Unbekannte woraus das große Ganze zusammengewürfelt wurde, 
die Idee der zentralen Ausbreitung aus Afrika würde das jedenfalls zuwider laufen und evolutionäre? optische Unterschiede (so wie sie verteilt sind nicht im Ansatz erklären). 🙄

Aber wie gesagt, all das hat nichts mit dem Thema hier zu tun und sollten wir hier nicht weiter ausrollen. 😐


----------



## bynemesis (4. August 2022)

Vikander ging garnicht als Lara Croft. Schrecklich. 
Die passt höchstens in ne My Little Pony Verfilmung von Disney. 

Angelina Jolie muss zurück, die ist richtig bädäss.


----------



## MichaelG (4. August 2022)

Du vergißt: Vikander spielte den Anfang von Lara Croft. Passend zum TR-Reboot. Wie sie zu der wurde der sie ist. Da würde Jolie nicht passen. Jolie ist die Croft mit jahrelanger Erfahrung und Abgebrühtheit.


----------

